# best ocean front Myrtle Beach rci resort



## retailman (May 17, 2010)

We are looking for a special resort to celebrate our retirement. Looking for a
2 bd room ocean front at a great resort. What are your Suggestions?


----------



## HenryT (May 24, 2010)

Not sure why you have not gotten any responses yet but bassed on Tugger reviews the top ones are:

1. Marriott's OceanWatch
2. Wyndham Ocean Blvd.
3. Wyndham SeaWatch

Which one is best for you though depends on your desires. You need a car when staying at the above locations. Even though there are some restaurants within walking distance of the Wyndham Ocean blvd. the above 3 resorts most the the things you want ot do offsite will require driving. Most of the attractions are near the center of Myrtle Beach (but most of them can be reached from the above resorts in 15-25 minutes by car).

Some of the buildings at Ocean Blvd are across the street from the beach and of course on the beach not all units are oceanfrong or have an ocean views.

Depends on what you are looking for on this vacation.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 24, 2010)

If you want to be guaranteed Ocean Front you will need to go to a place with only Ocean Front units or rent one from an owner.  Many places put exchangers into the less desirable view (I know Ocean Blvd does this) in order to "sell" the Ocean Front as a perk to owners during sales presentations.


----------



## Lisa P (May 24, 2010)

What would make the resort "special" to you?  Upscale?  Oceanfront resort?  Oceanfront room?  Walkable to restaurants?  Particular onsite activities or amenities?  It may or may not be possible to have all of it at one place so prioritize and see if we can help.


----------



## mbeach89 (May 24, 2010)

Retailman, what time of year are you looking to go to Myrtle Beach?  Summer/Platinum could be difficult at Marriott Oceanwatch.  I have heard that owners here often stay at the resort, so, an oceanfront trade could be difficult.  I agree with a previous poster that renting someone's villa may be the best way to get what you want.  Fabulous resort! Oceanwatch is located away from the busy/congested area of the other Myrtle Beach hotels and resorts.  We are very happy with our Oceanside unit there.     Mark


----------



## aka95 (May 24, 2010)

*Guaranteed oceanfront room*

If you want a guaranteed oceanfront room then try the Sands Beach Club in North Myrtle Beach. Ask for Phase II where every room is direct oceanfront. And all Phase II units are 2 BR/2BA. SBC is an older building which has undergone extensive and I mean extensive renovations in the past 2-3 years. We are owners and currently staying here on vacation. Every room in the unit has new furniture this year - living room, dining room and both bedrooms. Three flat screen tv's, dvd, washer/dryer, free high speed internet, covered balcony, direct beach access (practically secluded) and indoor/outdoor pools. We absolutely love it here! It does not have the ratings of the Marriott properties but you won't have to guess whether you will have a view of the ocean either!


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 25, 2010)

HenryT said:


> Not sure why you have not gotten any responses yet but bassed on Tugger reviews the top ones are:
> 
> 1. Marriott's OceanWatch
> 2. Wyndham Ocean Blvd.
> ...



OP is looking for RCI resorts, so that takes the Marriott out of the mix.


----------



## Nancy (May 25, 2010)

13 or so years ago, we stayed at Schooner II twice.  I think all 2 bedrooms are ocean front.  Can't comment on condition of resort now, but then we really enjoyed it.

Nancy


----------



## pedro47 (May 25, 2010)

May I suggest Shore Crest Vacation Villas I, Wynham Westwinds & Wynham Seawatch Plantation  all are located in  Myrtle Beach.  There is also a Hilton Resort in North Myrtle Beach that is very nice. The name is slipping my mind right now.

Enjoy your week.


----------



## strandlover (May 25, 2010)

pedro47 said:


> May I suggest Shore Crest Vacation Villas I, Wynham Westwinds & Wynham Seawatch Plantation  all are located in  Myrtle Beach.  There is also a Hilton Resort in North Myrtle Beach that is very nice. The name is slipping my mind right now.
> 
> Enjoy your week.



I believe it is the Hilton adjacent to Arcadian Shores golf course.  Yes.. very nice indeed....


----------

